# Material Questions



## Knarr44243 (5 mo ago)

Hi everyone! I've been tinkering around with some various EDC-gear making projects knives, knucks, beads etc. (check out my edc insta KnuckKnuckGoose). I recently saw my first custom slingshot online and thought, I have to try to make one. My question is, Where do y'all find the material? knifemaking scales are too small and the selection of sheets is soo small and expensive. If anyone has a supplier, or custom makes sheets of material (micarta,G10,stab wood) let me know please. Any help is appreciated, thank you.


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

MakerMaterialSupply.com is wonderful!


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

My go-to is polycarbonate (bulletproof glass), you can get a nice size sheet of ½" thick for around $50. It is tough as steel, and can be worked like plywood (no melting with a Jig saw). One 12" x 24" sheet can mane over a dozen slingshots! I buy my sheets of polycarbonate from Amazon, they ship from the US and arrive quickly.

It is all I use now for building my slingshots, I can take several fork hits in the same place before even start showing the slightest dent.

Great stuff! 
Cheers
Vince


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

Here's a picture of one of my go-to custom slingshots


----------



## pablo1954 (Feb 25, 2019)

ebay for g10, micarta, titanium, stainless, african blackwood, and kingwood.


----------



## dripwebbed (3 mo ago)

Fantastic! MakerMaterialSupply.com has everything I need.

fireboy and watergirl​


----------



## Jcharmin92 (Aug 28, 2021)

dripwebbed said:


> Fantastic! MakerMaterialSupply.com has everything I need.
> 
> fireboy and watergirl​


Texas knife supply also has similar stuff I believe they have a bunch of skateboard decks too


----------

